# 6 switch wiring diagram



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

front, back and all corners


----------



## Caddy-1991 (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.coolcars.org/tech/hydro/6switches.pdf


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Sep 11 2009, 04:18 PM~15053649
> *front, back and all corners
> *


switches needed for this are 2 six prong switches and 4 three prong switches

get a piece of paper..u need 1 wire for each pump u have, then 1 wire for each dump you have..then 1 wire for ur 24v switch wire..

now write down the colors of the wires u intend to use then label as to what wire is gonna control what...

then just make the contoling wire correspond to the diagram i have..

but really u dont need it you can do this urself lol...










also note... on ur switch if u look at it u see the lil notch in the switch..face that upwards...now if u hit the switch up towards the notch, the switch is making contact to the bottom terminals...if u push teh switch down or away from the notch the switch is making contact to the top terminals...so therefore if ur hitting it up, u want ur pump power wire to be on the bottom terminals...if ur dumping the car u want them to be on the top terminals...


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

can i get one for 4 switches front, back, and both rear corners. single dump to the front and two dumps to the rear.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Sep 12 2009, 01:08 PM~15060476
> *can i get one for 4 switches front, back, and both rear corners.  single dump to the front and two dumps to the rear.
> *


----------



## browninthe810 (Mar 19, 2007)

Kingfish can u help me out. I purchased a prewired 4 switch panel and wired it properly according to thier instructions. But when i tap the switch they are all screwed up the first switch sends the front up and dumps the back the second switch lifts the back and dumps the front the third switch will lift the back and dump the front driver side and the fourth switch lifts the back and dumps the front passenger side. Its suppose 2 do F,B,S,S could u post a diagram so i can rewire the switch panel myself thanks. Oh ya its 4 a 2 pump 4 dump setup :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by browninthe810_@Sep 12 2009, 11:56 PM~15064234
> *Kingfish can u help me out. I purchased a prewired 4 switch panel and wired it properly according to thier instructions. But when i tap the switch they are all screwed up the first switch sends the front up and dumps the back the second switch lifts the back and dumps the front the third  switch will lift the back and dump the front driver side and the fourth switch lifts the back and dumps the front passenger side.  Its suppose 2 do F,B,S,S could u post a diagram so i can rewire the switch panel myself thanks. Oh ya its 4 a 2 pump 4 dump setup  :thumbsup:
> *


just don't pay attention to the individual corners


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by browninthe810_@Sep 12 2009, 11:56 PM~15064234
> *Kingfish can u help me out. I purchased a prewired 4 switch panel and wired it properly according to thier instructions. But when i tap the switch they are all screwed up the first switch sends the front up and dumps the back the second switch lifts the back and dumps the front the third  switch will lift the back and dump the front driver side and the fourth switch lifts the back and dumps the front passenger side.  Its suppose 2 do F,B,S,S could u post a diagram so i can rewire the switch panel myself thanks. Oh ya its 4 a 2 pump 4 dump setup  :thumbsup:
> *


check the panel..its probably correct in the panel but u have it wrong in the trunk...its easy to change in the trunk..just swap the back dump wires with the front dump wires... and youll have to double check its wired correctly for side to side in the wiring at the switches...


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

there is a good topic on diagrams here.


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=498393


----------



## browninthe810 (Mar 19, 2007)

I hooked it up in the trunk just like it says on the directions they
Sent wit the panel Red= 24 volt
Yellow= front noids
Purple=left front dump
Brown=right front dump
Orange= rear noids
Black= left rear dump
Green= right rear dump 
Im a triple check my wiring in trunk if all is good im a check
the panel 
Thanks 4 the diagram


----------



## browninthe810 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Sep 13 2009, 09:33 AM~15065234
> *there is a good topic on diagrams here.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=498393
> *


Thanks


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by browninthe810_@Sep 13 2009, 05:16 PM~15068394
> *I hooked it up in the trunk  just like it says on the directions they
> Sent wit the panel Red= 24 volt
> Yellow= front noids
> ...



It's a wiring issue. Either at the switches or in the trunk


----------



## browninthe810 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 13 2009, 07:35 PM~15068494
> *It's a wiring issue. Either at the switches or in the trunk
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :banghead: :banghead:   
Im a get this figured out tommorow.


----------

